# Help with trim around my fireplace



## Dankristen01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi!

Looking for assistance with cutting trim around my fireplace. This is trim that matches our floor we put in. I want the trim to come down either side and go around. Basically make a U around the fireplace I guess. 

I can't for the life of me figure out the correct cuts to make. I bought extra trim knowing I needed to make practice cuts and I just can't get it. I've attached photos of the trim itself and area in question. Greatly appreciate anyone's advice! 

Dan


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Dan,

Is there going to be a third piece? The best way would be to "cope" the corner together. If you are only connecting the two pieces, you could try and miter them (by cutting each end at a 45 degree angle), but that isn't the best way, and it will be problematic if the corner isn't absolutely square...and I doubt it is.

Here is a You Tube to give you the idea of what I am talking about...





You might want to buy a coping saw with a fine tooth blade.

Good luck.



Brad


----------



## Dankristen01 (Aug 23, 2020)

I follow you on the video, that does kind of resolve my issue. I've never done coping but there's a first for everything.

To the left and right of the fireplace will be normal baseboard, 3.25 stuff with small quarter round like this picture I've attached in my bathroom that I did. Which to a suppose will both need copped to look right? 

I did try 45's, but it wasn't even remotely close to fitting, wayyyyy off. I wasn't sure if there was different miter angles to make them meet properly.


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Normally, I think you would want to terminate the base at the quarter round (in other words, after the quarter round has been installed, then cope the end of the base to the quarter round)....but that would require removing the base and coping it. The picture isn't entirely clear to me, but it seems that the base is flush with the rest of the wall in that spot, or close to it. (I don't understand why that is, but use this to your advantage if it is true.) You could try and fit the back of the quarter round over the base. I would use a file for that.... for wood, they are called rasps. You may also want one to clean up your cope on the quarter round. (By the way, file IN from the finished edge...toward the back side of the piece...do not file the other direction as you may chip off the finished edge.....not too sure about that plastic stuff.) I would look at buying a fairly fine semicircular rasp if you don't already have one. 

If you can take the piece of baseboard off, you can do the quarter round first, and fit the base to it. I think you need to look at both sides, and see what the best answer is based on what is already existing, and how difficult it would be to remove the existing baseboard. There is a really good possibility that you will cause enough damage trying to remove it to not be able to salvage the existing piece, which will open up a new can of worms.

Try using one of your scrap pieces first, and get the shape. Then you can trace it onto your piece, and slowly creep up on the shape to fit nicely. 

Another trick, but use this as a last resort... colored caulking. You can buy colored caulking at big box in the floor tile section, or at a tile store. For small imperfections in the fit, a TINY amount of that in the corners may help....but don't use this as a cure-all. Another hint, a slightly darker color will match a lot better than a slightly lighter color. Don't use wood putty as it will crack and fall out.

I hope this helps you. There are probably some more experienced trim carpentry guys on this forum that might have better ideas. I'm just a wood butcher homeowner.

Brad


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

:thumbsup: By the way, the bathroom looks nice.


----------

